# Found a chihuahua, what to do next?



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey all, I'm new here. I own a lovely 100 lb doberman but today we were walking and found a fawn chihuahua, he came right up to us. I tried for hours to find his owner asking around and finally, it got dark so I took him home with me. I made some "found" ads for him on facebook, craigslist, etc. It seems he was found by another person on the 16th and then released? I saw a photo that looks just like him. Anyway, I gave him a bath and stuff. He's skinny but not in bad shape it looks like. Sooo.. my questions are: he won't eat. he's fearful (and i'm worried about dropping him at the shelter for this reason, he might fail temperament). How do I get him to calm down a bit and maybe eat? he and my doberman get along well. I just know NOTHING about this breed. I don't even know how much to feed him, if he did want to eat. I made him a nice little space covered in blankets with about half a cup of food and some water and a toy. He growls sometimes too. 
I've attached a picture. He is very cute.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwww he's a cutie pie. I wonder if his owners abandoned him? I think you need to decide for yourself that if no one comes forward and claims him if you want to keep him or not? Chihuahuas are very wonderful dogs, despite their bad reputation. You can learn everything you need to know here on cp or by reading up on the breed. And how great that he gets along with your guy. I feed my adult chihuahuas 1/4 cup food twice daily, and I only give them grain free treats. Good luck in whatever decision you make for him. But hopefully he's found a forever home with you . I'm sure others may soon chime in. More pics please 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

You might want to take him to a vet, explain how you found him and ask the vet to scan for a microchip. If he has a microchip , maybe you can find his owner. In terms of fear, that is normal given what you explain. Can you create a small safe place for him like a crate or exercise pen area. He may feel safer in a small area. In terms of food, they are small dogs and don't need much and the size of the kibble needs to be small. Try to coax him to eat with things like cooked chicken mixed in with the food. Thanks for caring about this little lost soul.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Are there any rescues in your area that could take him if you decide to give him up? He is probably scared if he keeps getting let go or dumped back in the wild. He will take awhile to calm down.


----------



## FlaHuahua (Jan 10, 2014)

He probably only needs 1/4 cup per meal twice a day. If you have chicken boul it will carrots and add some rice to it. My dog loves sweet potatoes (microwave for 6 minutes and peel) too, hot or cold and if you add a teaspoon or less of milk he should go crazy for it. If you decide you can't keep him and you know he's not microchipped then take him to a nice dog park and ask any dog owners if they would like him.


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey everyone! sorry about the long reply, it's been a crazy few days. I have not found this little dog's family yet. I have been calling him "Chalupa" because I think he looks like the Taco Bell chihuahua. I took him to the vet and although he's skinny, he is clean and otherwise healthy. The vet estimates him to the 2 years old-ish. I went to my local pet store and they gave me a bunch of blue buffalo small breed food samples that I have been wetting down with about a tablespoon of chicken broth (I read that was okay somewhere, please correct me if it isn't) and he will nibble on that a little bit. I will try giving him chicken tonight though!! I've been giving him about a small handful per meal, so probably between 1/4 and 1/2 cup. I'll stick to a 1/4 cup now. 
He does not have a microchip, I took him by the sheriff so they could scan him. I made him a little space in my extra bathroom so he has it all to himself. It's all lined with clean sheets and his food and water and some wee wee pads are in there. He's housebroken it seems so I think someone must have cared for him enough to train him... he seems to have calmed down a little, and he doesn't growl anymore. He has been very clingy to me and has insisted on sleeping on my bed with me and my dog while I'm doing homework or whatever. He's really taken to my dobe and vice versa. They are like obsessed with each other. I think, after talking it through with my landlords, that I'm going to try and keep him. I live in a small town in a rural area and our local rescue is really for dogs that are on "death row" at the county shelter. I know the guy who runs it and he already has his hands so full that I don't want to burden him further.
I need to get the chihuahua fixed, I guess I'm just waiting to see if anyone does come forward. It would be awkward if they did and found I had neutered their dog... ha. Thanks for all your replies! I look forward to learning more on here


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

Another picture, he is really cute haha


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe they are so cute together!

I had a feeling you might keep him if you couldn't find his owners


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

welcome home chalupa!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ohhhh how wonderful. He looks very happy, and it's nice to see he gets along with your other dog. It seems like he was abandoned. I really admire you for taking him in and putting in so much effort to make him comfy and to find his owners. At this point, it seems he's better off with you anyway . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah. It does seem that way. I don't know how anyone could do that do a tiny dog (or any dog for that matter) I'm probably gonna give it another week before i get him neutered and licensed. He's warmed up a lot for sure and seems happier. So, now I have another question about potty training. As I've mentioned it seems like he's housebroken but at the same time, I take him out all the time and I've read that their bladders are tiny! How do I see if he's pad-trained for inside the house and how would I train a male dog that lifts his leg to pee on a pad?


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

This thread makes me very happy and restores my faith in humanity!!!! Thank you for being such an awesome person!!! I love both your dogs! So happy they have taken to each other!


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

Kelliope said:


> This thread makes me very happy and restores my faith in humanity!!!! Thank you for being such an awesome person!!! I love both your dogs! So happy they have taken to each other!


Aww yay <3 I'm glad! Thank you so much


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My Sonny likes to lift his leg so what I did was take the bottom of a plastic igloo style dog house (walmart cheap) and I put the pads in the bottom so if he lifts the leg it rolls down the side to the pad. It is all hard plastic so I just clean with vinegar.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I put a ball of scrunched up kitchen paper in the middle of the pad so the boys have something to aim at.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I put a ball of scrunched up kitchen paper in the middle of the pad so the boys have something to aim at.


That is a great idea! I never thought of that. Need something other than paper towels though as Sonny likes to shred those HA HA HA


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Harley was late to pad training, he was always an outside pee-er. When we got the girls it seemed a bit mean to let them pee indoors but not him. (Bear in mind it took a while to get them comfortable with even going outside let alone peeing outside!)
I have the pads under a small table, and Harley would pee up the legs lol, he couldn't get the concept of just peeing on a flat surface. Can't say I blame him, it isn't natural for a dog.
So we started giving him things to aim at and it totally solved the problem. You could put something underneath the pad to make a bump if you have a dog that likes to shred paper.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Harley was late to pad training, he was always an outside pee-er. When we got the girls it seemed a bit mean to let them pee indoors but not him. (Bear in mind it took a while to get them comfortable with even going outside let alone peeing outside!)
> I have the pads under a small table, and Harley would pee up the legs lol, he couldn't get the concept of just peeing on a flat surface. Can't say I blame him, it isn't natural for a dog.
> So we started giving him things to aim at and it totally solved the problem. You could put something underneath the pad to make a bump if you have a dog that likes to shred paper.


That is an awesome idea! Thanks! I might try this with Sonny


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! warms my heart to see this! Looks like they are getting along famously.


----------



## goldenrule3 (Aug 17, 2013)

this thread is the highlight of my week!! <3


----------



## MilesMom (Jan 19, 2014)

ams151 said:


> Hey everyone! sorry about the long reply, it's been a crazy few days. I have not found this little dog's family yet. I have been calling him "Chalupa" because I think he looks like the Taco Bell chihuahua. I took him to the vet and although he's skinny, he is clean and otherwise healthy. The vet estimates him to the 2 years old-ish. I went to my local pet store and they gave me a bunch of blue buffalo small breed food samples that I have been wetting down with about a tablespoon of chicken broth (I read that was okay somewhere, please correct me if it isn't) and he will nibble on that a little bit. I will try giving him chicken tonight though!! I've been giving him about a small handful per meal, so probably between 1/4 and 1/2 cup. I'll stick to a 1/4 cup now.
> He does not have a microchip, I took him by the sheriff so they could scan him. I made him a little space in my extra bathroom so he has it all to himself. It's all lined with clean sheets and his food and water and some wee wee pads are in there. He's housebroken it seems so I think someone must have cared for him enough to train him... he seems to have calmed down a little, and he doesn't growl anymore. He has been very clingy to me and has insisted on sleeping on my bed with me and my dog while I'm doing homework or whatever. He's really taken to my dobe and vice versa. They are like obsessed with each other. I think, after talking it through with my landlords, that I'm going to try and keep him. I live in a small town in a rural area and our local rescue is really for dogs that are on "death row" at the county shelter. I know the guy who runs it and he already has his hands so full that I don't want to burden him further.
> I need to get the chihuahua fixed, I guess I'm just waiting to see if anyone does come forward. It would be awkward if they did and found I had neutered their dog... ha. Thanks for all your replies! I look forward to learning more on here


 Looks like they are already best friends!!!So sweet!!


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

Aaaah the pee pad tips are awesome! So gonna try them! I was thinking of getting a Rubbermaid tub and cutting a side out so three sides are tall. But the igloo idea sounds less sharp plastic-y


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like they have been together for years,I think all 3 of you found each other, you are a lovely lady for caring so much, thank god for people like you xxoo.


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you  yes they really love each other! It's so cute they're like inseparable


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

They are so adorable. So glad he's home. His appetite will probably pick up as he feels more secure. Although he may never eat like a Lab. lol. For the pee pad, you can wrap a pad around a can and set it on the center of the pad if he like to aim at something absorbent. It is definitely possible to get them trained to go indoors AND outdoors. And it's great! More cute pics, please.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm soooo glad you could keep him. It looks like he's found a nice home . I'm so glad he found someone who is willing to take care of him.

Your dobe is gorgeous, by the way.


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

zellko said:


> They are so adorable. So glad he's home. His appetite will probably pick up as he feels more secure. Although he may never eat like a Lab. lol. For the pee pad, you can wrap a pad around a can and set it on the center of the pad if he like to aim at something absorbent. It is definitely possible to get them trained to go indoors AND outdoors. And it's great! More cute pics, please.


Thanks! Yeah his appetite seems to be better each day. Today he took a treat out of my hand, that was a first! haha  Pics on the way!!


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

zellko said:


> They are so adorable. So glad he's home. His appetite will probably pick up as he feels more secure. Although he may never eat like a Lab. lol. For the pee pad, you can wrap a pad around a can and set it on the center of the pad if he like to aim at something absorbent. It is definitely possible to get them trained to go indoors AND outdoors. And it's great! More cute pics, please.





CuddlesMom said:


> Your dobe is gorgeous, by the way.


Thank you  I've never met a creature quite as convinced of his own magnificence as my Gus is


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

This is from the day I found him! He was so scared and freeeeezing! This was what I texted my boyfriend when I told him I found him. He was so shocked because this is like the 4th time this has happened to me in this county, though its been with larger dogs and they all found their owners shortly after!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhh he is just too cute hihi !!! And him and your biggy seems like the perfecy match <3 <3 Hope you will keep him  Thanks for sharing wonderful pictures


----------



## jacksmommy (May 17, 2013)

So glad that he found you, and that you took him in. It is so nice knowing people care. Glad that the dogs get along so well. I am sure you are going to enjoy having him. As far as the pee pads I put an old towel under it so it is lifted a little it seems to work well for Jack.


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

He's so cute


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

he's so sleepy ^^


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

ams151 said:


> This is from the day I found him! He was so scared and freeeeezing! This was what I texted my boyfriend when I told him I found him. He was so shocked because this is like the 4th time this has happened to me in this county, though its been with larger dogs and they all found their owners shortly after!



Poor little guy looks terrified in that pic. He seems so happy now though. Did you name him yet? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

ams151 said:


> He's so cute



I like this pic of him. And your Doberman has such a beautiful coat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah he was pretty miserable at first. Seems to be much better though! 
I have started calling him Chalupa since he reminds me of the Taco Bell chihuahua  

And thanks


----------



## ams151 (Feb 23, 2014)

I would just like to give the happy update that Chalupa has eaten his first whole portion of food today! I'm giving him somewhere between 1/4 and 1/3 cup 2x per day and I'm so excited, gah finally!!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

They look like best friends

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

